# Self Prescribed Recovery Plan!



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

So I've been thinking that doctors and everyone can help and have suggestions and everything but it's up to me to get myself better. So I've been thinking the past week or so of how I can do that and wanted to share what I came up with 


1) Give myself more credit for the good things I do
2) Stop holding myself to such incredibly high standards
3) Stop harping on the bad
4) Stop staring at the ground when I'm walking around
5) Stop hiding in my hoodie
6) Try to make a lil eye contact.. even if it's just real quick
7) Keep up with 5 things and do em everyday.. I write 5 good things about each day so I'll have proof not everything is bad 
8 ) Do things I have to do even if I don't want to.. like hw, cleaning, taxes ect
9) Start eating better.. everyday not just for a week til I get bored
10) Ok dunno how yet but figure out something to get over my fear of failure
11) Start working on doing the things that make me nervous cuz practice makes perfect
[list:e067f]A) Talking on the phone
B) Talking to people
C) Going to stores
D) Finding a new job
E) Sharing any part of myself
F) Being in a crowd
G) Standing up for myself
H) Being assertive
I) Doing anything in front of people
[/list:u:e067f]Ok that's what I got for now. I know that seems like a lot but I found just doing one or two things each day isn't so bad and after enough baby steps ya get pretty far  If anyone has anymore ideas please share


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great plan, I might just use it myself.  You sound like a very motivated person to have come up with this. I definitely agree that doctors can only do so much, you've got to want to get better in order to make the change happen.

Maybe you should make a whole list of things that make you nervous and put them into order from the smallest amount of anxiety to the most amount of anxiety. Then start working on the smaller ones until you are comfortable, and keep working your way higher on the list. I.e. for me I might use raising my hand in class or saying Hi to someone I don't know very well at the bottom, and then at the top have performing/giving public presentations. Maybe also brainstorm ways you could practice these things. I.e. I could start saying hi to the people I sit next to in class everyday (to practice saying hi to people I don't know).


----------



## Jochy (Mar 1, 2005)

that's great mserychic, i would read it everyday, it works for me.

:thanks


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey thanks squizzy that's a good idea I'll have to do that tonight  I've had issues for about 8-9 years now and I just finally got to the point where I'm more sick of being afraid than actually being afraid.. if that makes sense  

Thanks to you to jochy


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Good plan! :banana Good luck with that.

*mserychic wrote:*


> I'm more sick of being afraid than actually being afraid.. if that makes sense


That makes total sense to me. I feel that way myself. It is what motivates me to get better.


----------

